# website



## manderb1 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been updating my website over the last few weeks. I am tired of looking at it. Any ideas or advise to improve the site or is the site presentable?

http://www.bollingersphotography.com 

Thank you,
Amanda


----------



## Emerana (Jan 27, 2008)

maybe a photo on the front page to draw people in


----------



## Emerana (Jan 27, 2008)

and prices for other services....and alot more photos.  I wouldnt really hire a photographer unless i saw 20 photos in the type i was hiring for


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 27, 2008)

okay, should I remove the maternity and family sections off the website? I am not really focused on maternity and families.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah if you are aiming for weddings i would devote it to weddings.  I am not a professional, but I am a consumer and I have hired several photographers so I can just go by what i look for


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 27, 2008)

okay, thanks for the advise. 
Does anyone else have any comments, recommendations?


----------



## craig (Jan 27, 2008)

I see the same people in all the photos. I would throw in more variety. 

Love & Bass


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Craig,
I just added some new portraits however they are not showing up. It normally takes a few hours for them to show up. 

Any other comments or recommendations? I really appreciates everyones help so far!


----------



## Icon72 (Jan 27, 2008)

Most definitley use photographs on the home page rather than the "About" description. I would move the "About Photographer" information to another page. You want to catch a person's eye right off and all the text isn't going to do it for you.


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, so should I move my Wedding Gallery to my "homepage"? Or what would you recommend?


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jan 28, 2008)

i might be kind of nitpicky, but personally i would like to see a better "Bollinger's Photography" header at the top.  to me, it just looks a little generic.  it's the first thing i saw when i opened the page and it didn't make me want to look at your pics.  once i looked at your work, i felt different, but upon first opening the page i wasn't immediately drawn in.  honestly, i was expecting pretty amateurish work.  again, maybe it's a small detail but as someone shopping around for a wedding photographer right now, i know there's a ton to choose from, so this might make me just skip past to the next site.
hope that helps.


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 28, 2008)

That helps tremendously, where could I get a logo made? Are there any special programs


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 28, 2008)

You actually DO want text on your front page because this is what Google uses for rankings.  The text must be very targeted and use key words, not just a generic introduction.  Search Engine Optimization is a very specific skill set (there is a ton of info on it on the web).  

Also, we work with a great logo designer (examples: http://www.2techchicks.com/index.php/portfolio2/C16)

What is your price range for that?  I would have to check what their cost is to the public, but I believe it is around $150 (don't quote me on that).


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jan 28, 2008)

This might sound bad but your site looks like you built it from a free template, The code is slow. 
If I was looking for someone artistic, I would expect their website not to look like it was a free download.

You need to get rid of all the free scripts you are running, it is slowing your site down and so is hosting your site pictures on photobucket will also slow your site.
Everytime your site has to do a call out to another site (Photobucket,Counter, rightclick script)  It is all slowing you down and prevents people from seeing your site.


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks like a "free download" b/c it is a free download, lol. I know I need something better such as maybe a flash website. However, at this time I cannot afford it. 
I would appreciate if anyone had a website designer would isn't too expensive to spread the word. I would LOVE to upgrade my website at a reasonable price.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Amanda,

Here are a couple other things you need to think about.

1. Your photos load very slowly for being so small.  I think you have not prepared them for web display.

2. Why do you market cheap prices?  Would you personally want the cheapest photographer for your own wedding?  Think what you would really want and market to that.

3. If you really do weddings for $350, you are, in reality, paying people to do their photography.  You have not counted the true cost and I have little doubt that if you continue to undervalue yourself to that degree, you will soon burn out on photography altogether.

Kinda blunt, sorry.  I've just seen it happen before.


----------



## Icon72 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> You actually DO want text on your front page because this is what Google uses for rankings. The text must be very targeted and use key words, not just a generic introduction. Search Engine Optimization is a very specific skill set (there is a ton of info on it on the web).


 
I agree with that but my point is that you don't want your entire home page to be text only. Especially for a photographer's site. 

Fun stuff isn't it Amanda? It can be a lot to swallow. Don't financial constraints suck? :er:


----------



## Emerana (Jan 28, 2008)

if she is new, she should give low prices...to uild her portfolio and because she doesnt have expierence to promise what a high price promises


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 29, 2008)

Icon72 said:


> I agree with that but my point is that you don't want your entire home page to be text only. Especially for a photographer's site.
> 
> Fun stuff isn't it Amanda? It can be a lot to swallow. Don't financial constraints suck? :er:


 
Yes this is correct as well.  You need text for the rankings and images for your visitors.  ESPECIALLY for photographers!


----------



## Rhys (Jan 29, 2008)

When I see the site name, I immediately think of Roger Moore drinking Bollinger. 

I think all your prices are on the low side. I would raise them, personally with the bargain basement at around $1000.

You have some decent photos there although in your family section the lady with her back to you and the two children beside her looks chubby. It just makes it look as though the camera has made her chubby. Perhaps horizontally compress that one a little and it'd be fine?

Dump the gmail email address. Instead use a redirect on your domain and use a web form.

I have nothing against generic templates. I use one myself. As I say on my blog:


> I run a business. I have a website. I spent very little money, time or attention to it as my business comes from word of mouth. Anything that comes from adverts is pretty scrappy to say the least. Anybody that believes advertising will attract more business is sadly misguided - it helps but a good reputation is what really matters. One day I might get around to completing sagephotoworld.com but it's not a high priority.


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 29, 2008)

MichaelT said:


> 3. If you really do weddings for $350, you are, in reality, paying people to do their photography.  You have not counted the true cost and I have little doubt that if you continue to undervalue yourself to that degree, you will soon burn out on photography altogether.
> 
> Kinda blunt, sorry.  I've just seen it happen before.



The reason for this is I am still building my portfolio. After I have enough examples I will raise my prices to better suit my talent as a photographer. I do agree that is under priced, I never have anyone book that package however.


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Icon72 said:


> I agree with that but my point is that you don't want your entire home page to be text only. Especially for a photographer's site.
> 
> Fun stuff isn't it Amanda? It can be a lot to swallow. Don't financial constraints suck? :er:



haha, yes, yes they do!

Rhys, 
you said, " Dump the gmail email address. Instead use a redirect on your domain and use a web form."
What do you mean use a web form. Such as info@bollingersphotography.com? If so, I'm not sure how to obtain one! 

THANK YOU ALL for all the help, seriously I really appreciate all the advise.


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 29, 2008)

You might also want to reword your bio and the information on the price list page. On the price page, you start off writing in the first person and then you begin writing in the third person:

"Bollinger's Photography has the best prices around! *I* believe creating lasting memories should be affordable. *I* have creative poses that your friends and family will cherish for a lifetime.  *Amanda* serves the Jonesboro, Arkansas area. Travel fees outside a 30 mile radius may apply. Below are the wedding collections, if you have any questions call or e-mail *me*."

It would be best to stick with one or the other.


----------



## Rhys (Jan 29, 2008)

manderb1 said:


> haha, yes, yes they do!
> 
> Rhys,
> you said, " Dump the gmail email address. Instead use a redirect on your domain and use a web form."
> ...



Yes. When you bought your domain name you should have had email redirection as well as web redirection?

If you bought webspace with your domain name then check with your webspace provider as you should have email with it.

Anyway, it's more professional to use a web form or an email addressed via your own domain. Check my site: sagephotoworld.com. I built this using website baker.


----------



## logan9967 (Jan 30, 2008)

all i can say is for your main page perhaps a photo in the back ground or in the main view with text below it or to the side. maybe even one of those sunset wedding picture silouhettes you were talking about, just to get the site away from the bland sort of white. just my two cents


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> all i can say is for your main page perhaps a photo in the back ground or in the main view with text below it or to the side. maybe even one of those sunset wedding picture silouhettes you were talking about, just to get the site away from the bland sort of white. just my two cents



Thanks for the advise, I will definitely add more portraits to the main page to change it up. I appreciate your help!


----------

